# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dragon fly



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

what is this?
how the hell this get here?


















A closer up









here is the ancient incarnation of it:









a closer up
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/temp/libelula3hi.jpg

where did I get it?

I think it arrived when I put some native myriophillum on my tank.









this dragon fly disappeared, I am trying to find it to put it out of my home... no luck...









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

what is this?
how the hell this get here?


















A closer up









here is the ancient incarnation of it:









a closer up
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/temp/libelula3hi.jpg

where did I get it?

I think it arrived when I put some native myriophillum on my tank.









this dragon fly disappeared, I am trying to find it to put it out of my home... no luck...









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

Dragonfly nypmh stays in water before turning into adult and fly away. It's carnivorous. It feeds on small creatures (read small fish).

The one on your lotus leaf has probably devoured a few of your fish before reaching this size


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes I know that, I guess this ate the shrimps that I had.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

I had 2 of these in my tank before, almost tear down my tank looking for them!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

This is one of the things I found
when I went collecting a couple of days ago...
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/collecting/DSC07439.jpg

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

That is an absolutely awesome pic Gori!

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

yes great pic!

it's green?
!!!

I never saw a dragon fly larvae with that colour in europe...

only a dull and ugly brown...


----------

